# 3DS February Could Derail PlayStation Vita



## Valwin (Jan 11, 2012)

> By all accounts, Sony has created quite the launch lineup for PlayStation Vita. Uncharted: Golden Abyss, Wipeout 2048, Escape Plan, FIFA Soccer, Lumines: Electronic Symphony, Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3...all potential must haves.




​Up first in February? Resident Evil: Revelations from Capcom.​



> That said, Nintendo has every intention of disrupting the system's highly anticipated arrival with a plethora of high profile 3DS games that may convince interested shoppers to focus their attention (and wallets) on the dual screen handheld.
> The month gets off to an impressive start with Capcom's Resident Evil: Revelations and Nintendo's own Circle Pad Pro peripheral, both of which appear February 7.




​Will Vita sneak past Solid Snake?​



> The following week brings Namco Bandai's Tales of the Abyss and Tekken 3D Prime Edition, along with Sega's portable version of Mario & Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games. All three debut February 14.
> That brings us to the week of February 21. Vita hits shelves nationwide the 22nd, and it'll do so against a double dip from Konami in the form of Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D and Pro Evolution Soccer 2012.





​Sure, Vita has Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3, but 3DS will be right there with Tekken.​




> All told, this is a wonderful collection of potential hits, a surprise, since February is normally a barren month. This doesn't even cover games available via the 3DS eShop.
> Of course, when faced with the most powerful handheld machine ever conceived, Nintendo's got to do what Nintendo's got to do.
> What do you think? Are these games enough to prevent shoppers from purchasing PlayStation Vitas



Source


----------



## Centrix (Jan 11, 2012)

lol whats to derail isn't Sony doing a good enough job of that already? lol the Vita isn't doing at all well and keeps getting worse in sales!


----------



## 1Player (Jan 11, 2012)

lol... valwin the troll aka speedie is at it again.

Nintendo fanboys are funny


oh noes, iphone 5 is gonna come out 3DS is DOOMED!!!


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not too big on the Vita myself, but I have a feeling western sales will be better than in Japan.
I don't think it will beat 3ds, though. At least not _yet_, it's too early to tell.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't believe this article one bit.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 11, 2012)

I did not understand any of this.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 11, 2012)

This is news? This is just pure guess work and Anti sony it's unbelieveable. This is someones opinion being passed off as "news" ?


----------



## RoMee (Jan 11, 2012)

This is not news this is an opinion piece with ZERO fact to support it, Valwin a known troll is just using it to flame


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thread by Valwin?
Not surprised considering the title.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 11, 2012)

It's WAY too early in the game for someone to get derailed...

Three games aren't going to change anything.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 11, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> This is news? This is just pure guess work and Anti sony it's unbelieveable. This is someones opinion being passed off as "news" ?



how is this anti sony ?


> Sony has created quite the launch lineup for PlayStation Vita. Uncharted: Golden Abyss, Wipeout 2048, Escape Plan, FIFA Soccer, Lumines: Electronic Symphony, Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3



how is  Release of the vita and the how things are looking for his western release not new ?


----------



## xile6 (Jan 11, 2012)

I dont believe the 3ds will derail the vita. The 3ds is getting some great games around the same time the vita will be coming out. So people may pick up some games for a system they already have vs buy a whole new one.
Now if your a person that doesnt have a 3ds already then things are a little bit different.
You can pick :
1) 3ds system which is cheaper and has more games out or
2) Vita which cost alot more but does more and looks better graphic wise. But not alot of games out

I plan on getting a vita a little bit after launch. Already have a 3ds and will probably pick up some 3ds games also. Mainly due to money ,in the US income tax comes around that time so more people got money.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 11, 2012)

This isn't even news...


----------



## Valwin (Jan 11, 2012)

xile6 said:


> I dont believe the 3ds will derail the vita. The 3ds is getting some great games around the same time the vita will be coming out. So people may pick up some games for a system they already have vs buy a whole new one.
> Now if your a person that doesnt have a 3ds already then things are a little bit different.
> You can pick :
> 1) 3ds system which is cheaper and has more games out or
> ...




yea i think people that go buy the vita already have that set in mind and dont care the other is offering  so i dont think it will affect the vita at all


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 11, 2012)

1Player said:


> lol... valwin the troll aka speedie is at it again.
> 
> Nintendo fanboys are funny
> 
> ...



You dont even read what you type do you...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 11, 2012)

They're trying to derail the Vita solely with Tales of the Abyss?
Crap, I love ToA, but i'm still getting the Vita and a few launch titles...a few subpar titles and ToA won't stop that, sorry Nintendo.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 11, 2012)

Valwin said:


> -snip-


OK, we all get that you hate the Vita by now, but it's not going to happen, once the PS Vita is released outside Japan, sales should start picking up.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll never understand the reasoning behind releasing a portable system without 3D after what the 3DS has brought to the table.  Vita will be cool but no 3D is just stupid.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 11, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> I'll never understand the reasoning behind releasing a portable system without 3D after what the 3DS has brought to the table.  Vita will be cool but no 3D is just stupid.



Both 3D and HD are stupid.

What we need is good games with a good standard graphics that adds to gameplay.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 11, 2012)

Leave @[member='Valwin'] alone. Me and him are best buds.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 11, 2012)

Why are these Vita vs. 3DS troll/potential flame threads popping up out of nowhere? Holy shit.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 11, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never understand the reasoning behind releasing a portable system without 3D after what the 3DS has brought to the table.  Vita will be cool but no 3D is just stupid.
> ...


Yep, 3D is just a gimmick that lasts for 5 mins and then adds nothing to gameplay. HD is good for better graphics though.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 11, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...


hell no

if 3d is such a gimmick then poke out an eyeball with a chopstick


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 11, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > insidexdeath said:
> ...


Hell yes. It's Nintendo's way of sucking people in with a feature that does nothing but tire your eyes...


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 11, 2012)

I always turn off the 3D on my 3DS when I'm playing most of my games >.<  It does kind of hurt my eyes after a bit.  So the Vita not having 3D doesn't mean anything to me.  It's probably a good thing, since it would make it even more expensive I guess.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 11, 2012)

not news

just laying down troll bait


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 11, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> hell no
> 
> if 3d is such a gimmick then poke out an eyeball with a chopstick


While I agree and know what you mean by that second statement(good point), I only like the post because the way you said
it made me lol'd.

Is this going to EOF or GCD?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 11, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> I'll never understand the reasoning behind releasing a portable system without 3D after what the 3DS has brought to the table.  Vita will be cool but no 3D is just stupid.



Why would they add a(nother) retarded gimmick to the Vita?
There's no need. It doesn't enhance gameplay. It just looks kinda cool sometimes, and then you turn it off again because the game looks better with it off. I have a 3DS, and my 3D slider has been on for maybe 15 minutes of my 120 hours of playtime. All it does is cause strain on the battery.

They already have that absurd touchpad on the back...there's no need for another useless gimmick.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 11, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never understand the reasoning behind releasing a portable system without 3D after what the 3DS has brought to the table.  Vita will be cool but no 3D is just stupid.
> ...


U R crazy


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 11, 2012)

News or not it doesn't matter much to me,I don't plan to buy either system...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 11, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...



If I were the one reporting this, would you say that I hate the Vita? Would that count me as a Ninty fanboy?

It's innocent enough for someone to report Nintendo doing poorly, but if it's Sony, as this case shows, it's seems to be a different case. In fact, all that was given was from the source. Not a peep extra from the messenger.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 11, 2012)

except for the fact thats its a biased source from an unknown gaming news site


----------



## Langin (Jan 11, 2012)

-.-; yet another small little flame war started.

*THIS IS A PREDICTION*

We will see how this ends up. I think it would be smart to close this. This is just like al the other topics like: 'Vita's a fail', 'Sony will ...' and so on. I rather think both 3DS and PSV will do good. In fact the 3DS already did great last year. I may buy a VITA, but I am unsure currently.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 11, 2012)

who wants  to get a vita will get it anyway
i for one won't buy it, i'll wait till it gets hacked and gets that DRM bypassed


----------



## T-hug (Jan 11, 2012)

Vita is getting Metal Gear Solid HD collection so I don't see how JUST snake eater on 3DS will derail it. It is also getting Street Fighter X Tekken which I am pretty sure is not on 3DS or coming to it anytime soon.
Also we don't really like threads like this at GBAtemp it just screams fanboy and baits them and as we are no longer just a Nintendo orientated forum I would advise against such threads in the future.

On a side note I can't wait to pick up my Vita next month!  But I'm still unsure whether to get MGS HDC for my 360 or Vita.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 11, 2012)

Well the Vita still has good games with it.
I don't really think it would be derailed that badly.


----------



## xist (Jan 11, 2012)

Valwin said:


> This doesn't even cover games available via the 3DS eShop.



Admittedly it's a poor article, especially when TotA will be semi-rare and hardly a threat in sales figures due to numbers and niche demand (it is just straight port of an old game), but when they quote the 3DS eShop and forget the PSN enitrely it turns into a poorly attempted troll attempt.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2012)

EDIT: Fuck I'm really late.

And yeah, I don't see it. Snake Eater 3D is shit. Revelations looks nice but it's not an entire launch line-up. Who gives a shit about Tekken 3D (the Vita is getting SFxT anyway, wouldn't surprise me if it gets TxSF as well).



ThugATRON said:


> On a side note I can't wait to pick up my Vita next month!  But I'm still unsure whether to get MGS HDC for my 360 or Vita.



Go with the Xbox 360 version. I don't really see MGS2 and 3 as "portable friendly" and you get Peace Walker with the 360 version (which has online play too).


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 11, 2012)

Sure the 3DS could beat it by about 50% more sales, but the Vita will NOT fail.
It's silly for people to say that a console will fail because another beats it in sales.
Oh and Guild those sorts of games aren't really the ones you would go to Nintendo for.
I've learned that every game on the Wii, DS or 3DS that isn't made by Nintendo or people that work really close with Nintendo (suck as pokemon games) are nowhere near as good.
If you don't like the games made by Nintendo, you shouldn't really bother with the systems.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Oh and Guild those sorts of games aren't really the ones you would go to Nintendo for.
> I've learned that every game on the Wii, DS or 3DS that isn't made by Nintendo or people that work really close with Nintendo (suck as pokemon games) are nowhere near as good.
> If you don't like the games made by Nintendo, you shouldn't really bother with the systems.



MadWorld, No More Heroes (both of them, particularly the first one for me), Dead Space Extraction, Resident Evil: Darkside Chronicles (Umbrella Chronicles was really meh), and Red Steel 2 say hi.

But really the only appealing 3DS game to me right now (minus Tetris Axis because it's goddamn Tetris) is RE: Revelations. But I guess if the console is only a "Nintendo game player" (as sad as that is), then fuck it, I'll pray for a console release. I wouldn't want to play Resident Evil on-the-go anyway.


----------



## rizzod (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL Dream on Nintendo Fanboy, Dream on.


----------



## Langin (Jan 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Guild those sorts of games aren't really the ones you would go to Nintendo for.
> ...



Don't you like Tales of the Abyss? There are many more games which come to the 3DS.(I've nearly forgotten Monster Hunter!)

Agree about Tetris, it is a great game. =3

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Also to everyone, shouldn't we stop posting *shit* like this? It will evade this stupid fanboy wars around the forums. I know some people already tried to make it clear. But now I am saying it for once. It is getting boring to see 300 articles about how a console is GOING to fail! It like the weather it is UNPREDICTABLE. If I say the most important game maker of the world as for example. The next generation of Nintendo consoles will make Nintendo stop making consoles and games. Both consoles become a success! >.>;; dang they even said the DS, PSP and 3DS would fail. See what happened? We should not listen to bullfuck like this, those 'real' journalists just predict the weather say ahh yeah that's the cause because Fire Emblem and Mario Kart came at launch!

This is just and example of those Nintendo consoles. I AM a NINTENDO fanboy. But I getting crazy of these bull shit articles.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Fuck I'm really late.
> 
> And yeah, I don't see it. Snake Eater 3D is shit. Revelations looks nice but it's not an entire launch line-up. Who gives a shit about Tekken 3D (the Vita is getting SFxT anyway, wouldn't surprise me if it gets TxSF as well).
> 
> ...



Ah yes, I forgot about Peace Walker!  Tried to play it on PSP but the controls suck too much so I quit.
Guess 360 version it is!


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Fuck I'm really late.
> 
> And yeah, I don't see it. Snake Eater 3D is shit. Revelations looks nice but it's not an entire launch line-up. Who gives a shit about Tekken 3D (the Vita is getting *SFxT* anyway, wouldn't surprise me if it gets TxSF as well).
> 
> ...


One thing though: You _do_ notice that Tekken and SFXT are two totally different things? The way I'm seeing it is that you're thinking SFXT = SF + Tekken, which isn't the case.

And @[member='ThugATRON']: Go for the 360 one. Fighters play best at home with surround and true HD.

@ the first post: It's shit. tl;dr: both will sell well.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 11, 2012)

No I know it's a different game I'm just kinda saying I would rather have that new crossover than just another Tekken game.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 11, 2012)

I don`t know about this...

Tekken looks good for those who enjoy it (and it shouldn`t be mistaken with that X-Game Capcom is making, since that`s essentially SF with Tekken-characters balanced in) but MGS looks kinda bad.

TBH if we want to compare the lineups it is essentially RE:R vs. UnchartedGA, and even though I haven`t seen very much of UnchartedVita I kinda am more anticipating Resi, even though they piss me off with their ignorant control-scheme!

Still I don`t see anything derailing the Vita, since the launch-lineup is quite solid!


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Jan 11, 2012)

Two good games (RE and Tekken, yes there's TOTA too but here in europe is already out) cannot do anything if compared to the Vita launch line up, probably one of the best I've ever seen...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Don't you like Tales of the Abyss? There are many more games which come to the 3DS.(I've nearly forgotten Monster Hunter!)
> 
> Agree about Tetris, it is a great game. =3



Don't really care about Tales games and JRPGs never sold me for systems. I usually buy them for other things and occasionally get a JRPG, usually if they're dirt cheap. Like I got a Xbox 360 for... I don't remember, probably Perfect Dark XBLA, and I got Lost Odyssey for like $10 later and borrowed FFXIII from a friend. Now I have Nier coming in the mail for roughly $15.

And why do I need a 3DS for Monster Hunter (which isn't even announced for localization) when I have a PSP? I haven't scratched enough of any of the games on there to call them "complete" for me. I also doubt a lot of the people who go "OMG MONSTER HUNTER I MUST GET CONSOLE X NOW" have seriously played Monster Hunter or only played Tri.


----------



## Langin (Jan 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you like Tales of the Abyss? There are many more games which come to the 3DS.(I've nearly forgotten Monster Hunter!)
> ...



I also haven't bought my system for Tales but that's not important. I have nothing else to say anymore.. sorry I cannot defend anything, to make a nice talk here with all the people.

On MH, ah I see. Then I should not worry. yes it has been unofficially announced by the Dutch magazine [n]gamer...

Also, Guild next time we have a topic like this in the USN, could you close it, if it are just rumors then it is not really news you know  Just in case.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 11, 2012)

Saw the title, knew it was Valwin


----------

